# flash CS3 auto-format problem



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

In Flash CS3, I have some code in a frame on my main timeline. The code works fine and has no programming errors, but when I hit the auto-format button I have a problem. I usually only use auto-format for nested statements (ifs, fors, methods, etc.) so it can auto-format the indentation. So when I pressed the button, it left some of the other code fine, but for the rest of the functions it messed it up real bad by erasing the indent (making all the code within the function go to the left) and also it added semi-colons to the opening curly braces ({).
This is what it did:


```
//Old Code
exampleFunction = function () {
  //indented example code
};
```


```
//auto-formated code
exampleFunction = function () {;    //added semi-colon
//example code with indent gone
};
```
Can someone please tell me why it is doing this to only some of my code in the same frame and not the other functions. I think it might have something to do with _root.attachMovie() function but am not sure.

I can live with programming without auto-format, but I don't like having problems on my computer that I don't understand. I would really like to have help solving this bug in Flash CS3. Also I'm using Actionscript 2.0. Much appreciation for replies!


----------



## obidon (Aug 12, 2007)

Please someone respond to this.... 
This problem is annoying, and I would appreciate replies. Thanks.


----------

